# Beniamino



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

nice job -I like it
How long has it been set up?


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Aquaticz said:


> nice job -I like it
> How long has it been set up?


Thanks Aquaticz

The aquarium has recently completed two months


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful. Great growth in two months.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

how did you get your moss to hug the ground like that.

did you insert plugs in to the ground or attach to moss rocks or mesh?

THanks


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

doubleott05 said:


> how did you get your moss to hug the ground like that.
> 
> did you insert plugs in to the ground or attach to moss rocks or mesh?
> 
> THanks


Hi doubleott05

Moss is tied to is small and very flat pieces of slate. This is a very detailed work that offers all its beauty in no time.

Regards
Alberto


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

taxiphyllium barbieri, what is the common name for that?
i have seen lots of mosses with that scientific name. and i have used all kinds of mosses and i dont think i have had my moss grow out quite like yours. thick lush and groomed and uniform with pitete fronds like that. 

thanks


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I was just thinking as I was looking at the photos how the moss was laid out! Thanks for asking, doubleott05.

It's a beautiful, lush tank, Alberto Sosa. It's amazing how bright the reds of the fauna look against the greenery.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Stunning Alberto!

Do you happen to have a closeup pic of the Staurogyne repens?


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Bunbuku said:


> Stunning Alberto!
> 
> Do you happen to have a closeup pic of the Staurogyne repens?












Staurogyne repens is in a very grim. Noise is observed in the photo.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Your tanks are so beautiful and so are your pics!
Its very interesting how you make wild type tanks look so beautiful.

For me the only thing to improve this tank would be to have it less centered. i think it would look larger if the 2 sides weren't so similar and symmetric...


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you!:biggrin: It is such a pretty plant! I hope mine will look as nice as yours someday. I am amazed it seems to grow close to the ground even though its shaded by taller plants.



Alberto Sosa said:


> Staurogyne repens is in a very grim. Noise is observed in the photo.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

I show different volume _Stauraogyne repens_ planted in another tank mine.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

you kow what? in this hobbye over the years the ideas are running out, and your tank seems to be fresh and neat...


congratulations.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Hedson.

What I worry about my health and tanks is the absence of algae. With time and experience the challenge is met.

Sorry for my English.

Regards.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Alberto Sosa said:


> I show different volume _Stauraogyne repens_ planted in another tank mine.


Beautiful! You achieved a very nice bush with the plant! Not even a trace of algae! :clap2:


----------



## Loren27 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Alberto, you are the best master and friend. Congratulations for this wonderfull tank "Beniamino".

Regards

Loren


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

Amazing work Alberto.rayer:rayer:

Rgds


----------



## Dabolox (Jan 5, 2007)

Those are fantastic and brilliant plants!
How amazing is Taxiphyllum Barbieri? It's a difficult plant to grow?

Stefano


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Sumo (Dec 27, 2004)

Fantastic as all your aquarium Alberto, pure health.
Regards.

Fantástico como todos tus acuarios Alberto, pura salud.
Saludos.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Muchísimas gracias Fernando.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

What a great looking tank! I love your aquascape...I have seen other "hill" type aquascapes, but yours is definitely the nicest I have seen.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Just

Thank you very much.

Regards


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice, I love the way the Hairgrass is mixed in on the left and the Moss has been kept really well.

Tom


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you, Tom

Regards


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

Amazing tanks!
in the second one did you tie the staurogyne to a piece of driftwood?
is it possible or i must be planted in the substrate?


----------



## Loren27 (Feb 5, 2009)

Alberto, The last pic is better still. I like very much.

Congratulations

Loren


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Yoni_S said:


> Amazing tanks!
> in the second one did you tie the staurogyne to a piece of driftwood?
> is it possible or i must be planted in the substrate?


I think it is right to sow in the substrate

Regards


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Loren27 said:


> Alberto, The last pic is better still. I like very much.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> Loren


Don Lorenssso we are all over the place.

LorenSosa promises.

Abrases.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, great tank. Nice way of disrupting the symmetry.

I really like how you mix the foregrounds to create the wild-look. That is also what i try to do, and i think yours looks fantastic. Can't way to see more of your tanks.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

f1ea said:


> Yes, great tank. Nice way of disrupting the symmetry.
> 
> I really like how you mix the foregrounds to create the wild-look. That is also what i try to do, and i think yours looks fantastic. Can't way to see more of your tanks.


Hi F1ea

Thank you for your words

You can see the post of Il Caridino, who was named Tank of the month of March 2009.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/?p=vB60449

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/library/60449-march-2009-tank-month-alberto-sosa.html

Regards


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Excelente trabajo y excelente trayectoria como acuarista!!

Viendo tus tanques, noto que el agua esta siempre perfectamente cristalina, aun utilizando lente macro. Cual consideras el factor decisivo para obtener agua tan clara: las esponjas del filtro, tu sistema de cambio de agua por goteo, carbon activado o limpieza meticulosa??

Gracias.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
in english:

Excelent work and great trayectory as an aquarist!!

Looking at your tanks, i've noticed water is always perfectly clear, even when using macro lens. What do you think is the deciding factor in obtaining such clear water: filter media, your drip water change system, activated carbon or meticulous cleansing??

Thanks.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

f1ea said:


> Excelente trabajo y excelente trayectoria como acuarista!!
> 
> Viendo tus tanques, noto que el agua esta siempre perfectamente cristalina, aun utilizando lente macro. Cual consideras el factor decisivo para obtener agua tan clara: las esponjas del filtro, tu sistema de cambio de agua por goteo, carbon activado o limpieza meticulosa??
> 
> ...


Hola Emilio

Muchas gracias por tus palabras.

Mi mayor preocupación acuariófila radica en la salubridad general del tanque. Suelo filtrar de forma "exagerada" (10 veces el volumen del acuario/hora) a través de foamex, material poroso y perlón; jamás uso carbón activo. Hay que sumar también el mantenimiento meticuloso al que haces referencia.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Google translation (Sorry)

Hello Emilio

Thank you very much for your words.

My biggest concern lies in the aquarium tank general health. Soil filter on an "exaggerated" (10 times the aquarium volume / hour) through the foam 's placement, Perlon porous material, never use charcoal. We must add also meticulously maintained to which you refer.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I must say, your tanks are truly impeccable.

By the way: a little mistakle in the Google translation for those reading only the english part. 
"suelo" gets directly translated by mistake into "soil"; so the accurate translation is not "soil filter 10x...", but rather "I tend to filter 10x...."

Regards


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

f1ea said:


> Thanks for the info. I must say, your tanks are truly impeccable.
> 
> By the way: a little mistakle in the Google translation for those reading only the english part.
> "suelo" gets directly translated by mistake into "soil"; so the accurate translation is not "soil filter 10x...", but rather "I tend to filter 10x...."
> ...


Emilio, thank you very much for the clarification, and colleagues know exactly what I mean.


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Matt1975 (Sep 20, 2010)

So green!


----------



## auski (Aug 30, 2010)

this is one of my favorite tanks.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

auski said:


> this is one of my favorite tanks.


Thank you very much, Ausqui.

Regards.


----------

